

Treehouse (YC S08) has the simple sharing mechanic that Facebook needs - chrysb
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/31/treehouse-facebook/

======
jfornear
Looks very polished, nicely done. The real problem with new social apps (for
me at least) is that I can never get my friends to join anything. Take Rdio
for example, another nicely designed app -- I just can't get my friends to use
it with me.

------
dabent
Very similar to an idea I had recently for photo sharing. It's both cool and
sad to see that someone's doing it.

Edit: I've done a bit more reading on this. Is this Fliggo's (YC08) second
iteration? Going to their old site redirects me to Treehouse.

~~~
ashishk
Third, if you include Vidly/Tweetvid.

------
sspencer
I'm sure it does, what with that upcoming partnership.

